# Denise Fenzi's Pet Blog



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Denise Fenzi is one of my FAVORITE competition obedience instructors. (I get to work with her this weekend for THREE DAYS again!!! )

But what I want to bring to your attention is that she has just started a great new blog for pet dog owners, to compliment her competition obedience blog. These are both free and FULL of great information. THe pet dog blog is just getting started, but sign up, and you'll get all the new ones right in your e-mail. (and she doesn't use your e-mail for ANY other purpose... I promise! ):

http://denisefenzipetdogs.com/2015/08/30/house-training/


----------

